
Ask HN: What Rails-style web frameworks are there? - networked
I&#x27;ve looked for a reasonably complete list of full-featured MVC web frameworks that are similar to or influenced by Rails (I want to compare their design) but I couldn&#x27;t find one. Here is the list I have compiled myself so far. Please suggest additions (or, in fact, deletions) if any come to mind. (Or, if you know of an existing list like that, please link to it in a comment.)<p><pre><code>    ┌──────────────────────┬───────────────────────────┐
    │   Primary Language   │     Framework Name(s)     │
    ├──────────────────────┼───────────────────────────┤
    │ C#                   │ ASP.NET MVC               │
    │ Elixir               │ Phoenix                   │
    │ Erlang               │ Chicago Boss              │
    │ Groovy               │ Grails                    │
    │ Haskell              │ Yesod                     │
    │ Java                 │ Ninja, Play, Spring MVC   │
    │ JavaScript (Node.js) │ Sails.js                  │
    │ Python               │ Django                    │
    │ Scala                │ Play                      │
    │ Perl                 │ Catalyst                  │
    │ PHP                  │ CakePHP, Laravel, Symfony │
    │ Ruby                 │ Hanami                    │
    │ Tcl                  │ Woof!                     │
    └──────────────────────┴───────────────────────────┘</code></pre>
======
vorg
This has already been posted by the same person at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11376894](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11376894)

